# Big storm coming???



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks like a big one is going to hit sunday into mondsy for the lower n east. Lets hope that holds true..


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2019)

kingslug said:


> looks like a big one is going to hit sunday into mondsy for the lower n east. Lets hope that holds true..




sssshhhhhhhh


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2019)

Dont worry..everyones in a food coma now


----------



## ss20 (Nov 28, 2019)

This has Southern Vermont written alllll over it.... (and Catskills).  Looks like there'll be a widespread foot+ of snow banding West-East somewhere North/South 50 miles along the Mass Pike.  Hopefully Berkshire East or Jiminy Peak decides to go to full-time operations this coming week.  Looks like one of them could be the jackpot.  

Oh man...people are gonna wake up to forecasts for "up to a foot of snow" AND it'll be Black Friday.  Hysteria will be at an all-time high in Connecticut tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2019)

Ill start the CT hysteria.....WAHOO...that is all...for now


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2019)

Alta/Bird just got 5 feet...that is all


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 29, 2019)

We have renters this weekend (Mt Snow) and I am headed back up Sunday to clean.  Guess I will just have to hang around and enjoy Monday!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 29, 2019)

Saw the weather and I am supposed to be getting 12-18 in central NH.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2019)

Question: Wind looks like a possible issue on Monday. Am hoping to do some powder/storm skiing with my wife at Mount Snow. I'm guessing they'll shut down the blue bird and run something else. South-east winds tend to mess with lifts.

Also keeping an eye on Berkshire East if they look ready to drop ropes


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 29, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Question: Wind looks like a possible issue on Monday. Am hoping to do some powder/storm skiing with my wife at Mount Snow. I'm guessing they'll shut down the blue bird and run something else. South-east winds tend to mess with lifts.



I was surprised the Blue Bird ran on Thanksgiving - the wind was crazy!  But I have no idea what direction it was technically blowing.  NorthFace was on wind hold all day thou.


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Alta/Bird just got 5 feet...that is all



Sounds like almost nothing is open at either one due to extreme avy danger. Wettish snow on top of dry snow. Should be good after the storm is over.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2019)

My friends were skiing it as it happened..prolly take a day to blow it all up..


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 30, 2019)

ss20 said:


> This has Southern Vermont written alllll over it.... (and Catskills).  Looks like there'll be a widespread foot+ of snow banding West-East somewhere North/South 50 miles along the Mass Pike.  Hopefully Berkshire East or Jiminy Peak decides to go to full-time operations this coming week.  Looks like one of them could be the jackpot.
> 
> Oh man...people are gonna wake up to forecasts for "up to a foot of snow" AND it'll be Black Friday.  Hysteria will be at an all-time high in Connecticut tomorrow.



CBS This Morning just did the national weather forecast, they singled out Stratton as getting 22" out of this storm, the most in the NE.  That means good things for Magic, Bromley, Snow, Okemo.   Also, should be cold next week.  Big trail expansion coming!!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 30, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> CBS This Morning just did the national weather forecast, they singled out Stratton as getting 22" out of this storm, the most in the NE.  That means good things for Magic, Bromley, Snow, Okemo.   Also, should be cold next week.  Big trail expansion coming!!!



Looks like it shifted a little north. Less snow for Connecticut and more for VT/NY/NH. Nice way to start December!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2019)

Send it.........


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2019)

Was thinking K on Tuesday myself...but if Stratton jackpots and the woods are skiable I'd go there.

Edit...or magic if they opened somehow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 30, 2019)

Zand said:


> Was thinking K on Tuesday myself...but if Stratton jackpots and the woods are skiable I'd go there.
> 
> Edit...or magic if they opened somehow.



I called Berkshire East, they said check back but probably open on Monday. Should be a rope drop fest.


----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I called Berkshire East, they said check back but probably open on Monday. Should be a rope drop fest.



Also a possibility. If they get 18" I'd pony up for a day ticket.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm now trapped in Vermont & wont be coming home until Tuesday morning now.

At least I'll be able to pass people on a double-yelllow line.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2019)

At Hunter..bailed today..sheety ice and the 6 is closed..wind.....what wind??
And its not snowing yet...oy


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 1, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm now trapped in Vermont & wont be coming home until Tuesday morning now.
> 
> At least I'll be able to pass people on a double-yelllow line.



Good place to be. Ought to change those plans to coming home Tuesday night instead.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 1, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Good place to be. Ought to change those plans to coming home Tuesday night instead.



Bah! NY, CT & MA are gonna be paralyzed with that much snow so early in the season... might as well get a couple days in and go home Thursday night! ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2019)

Guess I'll be at Belleayre Tues and Wed.

I don't mind driving 1:15 instead of 2:45 or more!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 1, 2019)

The lack of "hype" in here is appalling...chairlift threads and rants/raves are fun but very few people seem to be excited at the foot+ of snow coming.  Sure it's on bare ground but 2ft+ in the Catskills and Berkshires will open all but the rockiest slopes and trails with exposed water.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm pretty excited by my main focus is on Mount Snow for tomorrow. I was looking at B-East, Catamount or Jiminy as local alternatives but I'll wait until later in the week to ski Berkshire East when hopefully all that snow amounts to mass trail openings.

Also difference between 1 foot and 2+ feet means few ropes vs most ropes dropping. Sure looks good for Magic Mt opening though!


----------



## camberstick (Dec 1, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Guess I'll be at Belleayre Tues and Wed.
> 
> I don't mind driving 1:15 instead of 2:45 or more!



 I'd like to hit  the cats on Tuesday myself but worry about open  terrain. Do you think Bell will open alot on  Natural?


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 1, 2019)

ss20 said:


> The lack of "hype" in here is appalling...chairlift threads and rants/raves are fun but very few people seem to be excited at the foot+ of snow coming.



This used to be the only place that understood the excitement of an incoming storm.  Now, not so much.  Its sad.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2019)

MommaBear said:


> This used to be the only place that understood the excitement of an incoming storm.  Now, not so much.  Its sad.



+50000
Lots of stuff about AZ have changed not for better


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

ss20 said:


> The lack of "hype" in here is appalling...chairlift threads and rants/raves are fun but very few people seem to be excited at the foot+ of snow coming.  Sure it's on bare ground but 2ft+ in the Catskills and Berkshires will open all but the rockiest slopes and trails with exposed water.



I'm  just bummed - can't take off work.  Can't possibly ski till saturday.  trying to figure out best options for a day trip, or possibly an over night to extend range.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm pretty excited by my main focus is on Mount Snow for tomorrow. I was looking at B-East, Catamount or Jiminy as local alternatives but I'll wait until later in the week to ski Berkshire East when hopefully all that snow amounts to mass trail openings.
> 
> Also difference between 1 foot and 2+ feet means few ropes vs most ropes dropping. Sure looks good for Magic Mt opening though!




Is magic saturday?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2019)

Have to work so can’t hit pats peak this week and Cannon isn’t gettin the goods out of this one. Also not skiing in Vt until 12/14


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Have to work so can’t hit pats peak this week and Cannon isn’t gettin the goods out of this one. Also not skiing in Vt until 12/14
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



like an idiot, i put something on the calendar for 12/14 a month ago.  Don't know what the hell I was thinking.  I have a feeling that's going to be a good weekend....


----------



## cdskier (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll agree with most of the reasons for the non-hype. Sugarbush isn't in the jackpot zone (but I wouldn't be back up there until 12/9 anyway). I can't take off from work. And even if I could my skis are in VT so a storm that hits the Cats or any other day trip-able area doesn't help me.


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2019)

MommaBear said:


> This used to be the only place that understood the excitement of an incoming storm.  Now, not so much.  Its sad.



I think that’s ridiculous. I’m sure the hype is there and nothing “sad” is happening. I’m excited for the snow this week too. Forgive me if I don’t go into a tizzy about it.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 1, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm pretty excited by my main focus is on Mount Snow for tomorrow. I was looking at B-East, Catamount or Jiminy as local alternatives but I'll wait until later in the week to ski Berkshire East when hopefully all that snow amounts to mass trail openings.
> 
> Also difference between 1 foot and 2+ feet means few ropes vs most ropes dropping. Sure looks good for Magic Mt opening though!



Mount Snow is also my plan (with Berkshire East as a backup in case of road issues).  I'll be in a black/grey Columbia coat with black/yellow Fischer skis and the greenest, ugliest ski boots I've ever seen.  I won't be ducking into trees but plan on sticking to the front-side naturals.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 1, 2019)

Color me hyped, I'm more than grateful for 6 ski days in November, 1 so far in December, but I'm so psyched to ski something besides chunky groomers. The freezing rain and sleet that made me look like a glazed donut today, should make an excellent base for whatever snow falls next. I'll be at Belleayre Tuesday redeeming my free Warren Miller voucher. Bring on the first POW of the season!

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 1, 2019)

Mount Snow Tuesday. Looking forward to the dump. Trees sound good to me if 12 plus. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crazy (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm not as excited as I might otherwise be only because the places that are getting a lot of snow don't have a solid base other than manmade, plus I won't be able to get out of work. I'm still very happy that southern vermont is starting to get some serious snow, they have been missing out.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

i think platty opens saturday...


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 1, 2019)

Hillbilly Weather has this storm covered for NH


----------



## crazy (Dec 1, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> i think platty opens saturday...



I wonder how much the snow will settle by Saturday if most of it falls tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2019)

camberstick said:


> I'd like to hit  the cats on Tuesday myself but worry about open  terrain. Do you think Bell will open alot on  Natural?



My hope is a lot will be skiable.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2019)

ss20 said:


> The lack of "hype" in here is appalling...chairlift threads and rants/raves are fun but very few people seem to be excited at the foot+ of snow coming.  Sure it's on bare ground but 2ft+ in the Catskills and Berkshires will open all but the rockiest slopes and trails with exposed water.



Hard to be hyped when it's Sunday the end of a long holiday weekend and now it snows. Most have to work and have no way to hit the slopes and take advantage. I'm blessed to be able to ski but I'm sure not going to rub it in by getting all hyped.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2019)

Well..at least i started the thread..and im hyped...stoked...etc...
And its still snowing..and the lift..is still broken and will be for some time..good job vail..awesome


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

crazy said:


> I wonder how much the snow will settle by Saturday if most of it falls tonight and tomorrow?



Hard to know....even just a day later in the catskills, and the snow can get pretty cement-ish.  I guess because it's often very moist?


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Well..at least i started the thread..and im hyped...stoked...etc...
> And its still snowing..and the lift..is still broken and will be for some time..good job vail..awesome




I seem to remember that happening last year with the flyer.  But not sure I'm remembering it right.  Maybe the year before?  They sent someone to the airport to grab parts to get it opened by a holiday?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2019)

I wont start ranting..but..im pretty much a maintenance engineer..chief engineer..when i take over a building i assess..everything..and begin fixing everything..and stocking parts..so i dont get caught in a situation like this..
That..is all..


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2019)

What rhymes with Vail?


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 1, 2019)

Got about 7 inches in Wilmington (vt) so far.  Tomorrow should be a good one.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Got about 7 inches in Wilmington (vt) so far.  Tomorrow should be a good one.



Where are you heading?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 1, 2019)

JimG. said:


> What rhymes with Vail?



Epically??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 1, 2019)

crazy said:


> I wonder how much the snow will settle by Saturday if most of it falls tonight and tomorrow?


I wonder how tracked out it will be by the private party that's probably happening Tuesday?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 2, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Where are you heading?



Mount Snow.  Looks like we got at least a foot so far.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 2, 2019)

Heading out to Belleayre in a couple minutes. Foot+ up there. Send me a PM if anyone from here goes and wants to take a couple runs.

Hoping lots of terrain is skiable.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 2, 2019)

Bandit2941 said:


> Heading out to Belleayre in a couple minutes. Foot+ up there. Send me a PM if anyone from here goes and wants to take a couple runs.
> 
> Hoping lots of terrain is skiable.


Let us know how it is, we'll be there tomorrow.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> I wonder how tracked out it will be by the private party that's probably happening Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



is this true?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

Yup..snow..


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> View attachment 25706
> Yup..snow..



Are you at Hunter?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> is this true?



No they have them few times a year.
They don't have them 5o season has started 
And usually in January and February
It's mountain rental
Mores information on Platty website


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 2, 2019)

Always check the webcam the day before.  That Laszlo guy is a real shady character.  The best is when it's a powder day and all of a sudden its "cash only".  Cheating Uncle Sam all the while complaining of unfair advantages competing against Belleayre.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 2, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> No they have them few times a year.
> They don't have them 5o season has started
> And usually in January and February
> It's mountain rental
> Mores information on Platty website


That's not what I meant.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2019)

https://www.plattekill.com/private-mountain-rental/
More information here
I know what cornhead meant.
We have different opinions


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Always check the webcam the day before.  That Laszlo guy is a real shady character.  The best is when it's a powder day and all of a sudden its "cash only".  Cheating Uncle Sam all the while complaining of unfair advantages competing against Belleayre.



Hi glade runner


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Ah, got it - yeah, that seems likely...


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2019)

If stratton pulls in another 10 inches tonight ill head there because the woods will be in play. If not id like to hit Berkshire East but don't even know if theyre open tomorrow or what they have open. Snow report shows 9 trails only...that cant be right.

Looks like Killington woods are in play now too. Though id like to see more than 4" lol.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 2, 2019)

k woods skied well saturday, they'll ski better now. had to tread light saturday tho, snakes.


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2019)

Mount snow tickets are $52 for tomorrow. Sounds like all the naturals are skiable and they got 20" so far. Might be thr best choice. Worth the extra cash to ski much better terrain than Stratton and more powder than Killington.


----------



## Edd (Dec 2, 2019)

Zand said:


> Mount snow tickets are $52 for tomorrow. Sounds like all the naturals are skiable and they got 20" so far. Might be thr best choice. Worth the extra cash to ski much better terrain than Stratton and more powder than Killington.



Where are you getting 20” from?


----------



## asnowmobiler (Dec 2, 2019)

Total bust here in the Poconos.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 2, 2019)

Edd said:


> Where are you getting 20” from?



Instagram post had 21"and counting around noon.  
I'll be there tomorrow. Most of N. face ropes are dropped.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 2, 2019)

chuckstah said:


> Instagram post had 21"and counting around noon.
> I'll be there tomorrow. Most of N. face ropes are dropped.




Now if only they can get the bluebird open tomorrow.....


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 2, 2019)

icecoast1 said:


> Now if only they can get the bluebird open tomorrow.....



25-40MPH winds tomorrow.  Don't count on it. Just stay on the north face all day, with a couple Uncle's thrown in!


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2019)

If the Bluebird was open I still wouldn't ride it.

North Face all day tomorrow...just hope it doesn't break down.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Zand said:


> If the Bluebird was open I still wouldn't ride it.
> 
> North Face all day tomorrow...just hope it doesn't break down.



I wouldn't ride it either.  But it will spread people out a bit and help with the crazy lines


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2019)

Zand said:


> If the Bluebird was open I still wouldn't ride it.
> 
> North Face all day tomorrow...just hope it doesn't break down.





icecoast1 said:


> I wouldn't ride it either.  But it will spread people out a bit and help with the crazy lines



Given that this afternoons snow report is saying that as of now, only The Bluebird, Challenger (on the Northface), Nitro at Carinthia and one of the Magic carpets are scheduled to spin tomorrow, bring your skins or snowshoes if you plan on lapping the Northface and aren't planning on riding the Bluebird....  ;-)


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Given that this afternoons snow report is saying that as of now, only The Bluebird, Challenger (on the Northface), Nitro at Carinthia and one of the Magic carpets are scheduled to spin tomorrow, bring your skins or snowshoes if you plan on lapping the Northface and aren't planning on riding the Bluebird....  ;-)



Report said Canyon opened today...imagine they would do the same tomorrow if the Summit lifts can't run.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2019)

Hunter got at least 16..


----------



## skimagic (Dec 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hunter got at least 16..



Anyone hit up belleayre today, they reported only 9" at end if day report ,  but it snowed all day.  Only listing 6 trails for tomorrow. How is that possible?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2019)

skimagic said:


> Anyone hit up belleayre today, they reported only 9" at end if day report ,  but it snowed all day.  Only listing 6 trails for tomorrow. How is that possible?



People's from Harvey blog and fourm where skiing their today


----------



## crazy (Dec 2, 2019)

Would Mount Snow really have better skiing tomorrow than Stratton? Trying to make a decision.


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2019)

crazy said:


> Would Mount Snow really have better skiing tomorrow than Stratton? Trying to make a decision.



Stratton literally doesn't have any good natural trails. Their glades are fun. But the North Face is exponentially better than anything at Stratton.

Simply put, Stratton is on my pass and I decided to pay to go to Mt Snow tomorrow. I never thought I'd say those words.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 2, 2019)

crazy said:


> Would Mount Snow really have better skiing tomorrow than Stratton? Trying to make a decision.



Providing you can actually get to the summit tomorrow with the winds, Mount Snow would be a much better option.  Stratton can be fun when they get more open but isnt worth it right now unless you want boring flat groomers


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Dec 2, 2019)

I’ll be at belleayre tomorrow, just checked the webcam and it looks like it’s still dumping there


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I’ll be at belleayre tomorrow, just checked the webcam and it looks like it’s still dumping there



Reports please.  Thinking about Bell for the weekend.  Wondering how much this storm will open up....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2019)

I'll be there too along with Cornhead.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 2, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I'll be there too along with Cornhead.



Mount Snow was great today.  Basically skied nothing but NF once they got it open.  Crowded for a bit, then they opened the 2nd chair.  Didn't need it too long, afternoon lines were short.  Should be nice tomorrow too as long as the winds don't shut down the summit.  Wind was blowing striaght up the front and was really howling around 3:30 when we headed down Lodge.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Hunter...27 inches...


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hunter...27 inches...



I guess the new glades are now skiable.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe..saw some people trying the glades skiers right off the F lift..a little sketchy


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> I guess the new glades are now skiable.



More like base buidling material. Need a lot more than 27 inches to make it safe...


----------



## ss20 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hunter- 27"
Mount Snow- 23"
Bellayre- 23"
Stratton- 22"??
Jiminy Peak- 21"
Berkshire East (from their FB becasue their snow report has always been atrocious)- 20"+


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Watching weather channel..Burlington got 13 inches but Stowe says 2...??.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I'll be there too along with Cornhead.



Seems every season I have to cancel a ski day because of house issues. The power vent on my oil burner crapped out last night and I have no heat. Thankfully my oil burner service company will be here in about 45 minutes to fix it but my ski day today is shot.

That said I can't understand how with 23" of snow Belle shows only 6 trails open. Sure it's on top of dirt but with all that intermediate pitch there must be plenty of snow to ski on. Oh well it'll be a poacher's delight today there!​


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Seems every season I have to cancel a ski day because of house issues. The power vent on my oil burner crapped out last night and I have no heat. Thankfully my oil burner service company will be here in about 45 minutes to fix it but my ski day today is shot.
> 
> That said I can't understand how with 23" of snow Belle shows only 6 trails open. Sure it's on top of dirt but with all that intermediate pitch there must be plenty of snow to ski on. Oh well it'll be a poacher's delight today there!​



Bad news about the house.

I felt the same way this morning - should be more trails open.....hell, even the diamond trails there only have one steep pitch really....I would think most of that mountain is skiable right now.  I guess with a little traffic, you would be down to dirt pretty quick though.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

Anyone have any info on Platty re: snow totals and Saturday plan?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Bad news about the house.
> 
> I felt the same way this morning - should be more trails open.....hell, even the diamond trails there only have one steep pitch really....I would think most of that mountain is skiable right now.  I guess with a little traffic, you would be down to dirt pretty quick though.



Typical house stuff...no biggie. The vent has been getting a little loud so I'm not surprised it gave up.

Somethings going on at Belle and I suspect it's Bruce Transue. I think he was sent to Belle by Hunter to screw things up. Frankly his season opening strategy (if you can call it that) is awful. And his bump (or more accurately no bumps) policy stinks. They have devoted zero snowmaking to steeper terrain and just blew some snow on upper Wanatuska a day or two ago. One lousy half black diamond trail open and if you want to ski it you then have to take Iroquois Road back to the bottom of the gondola. 

Really just totally pathetic. And now they're going to waste this 23" snowfall because it fell mostly on dirt. I was thinking of going there tomorrow but now I think I will go to K for 2 days Wed Thurs.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Watching weather channel..Burlington got 13 inches but Stowe says 2...??.



K got only 4". 

Maybe I should hit Mt Snow tomorrow and then head up to K.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Anyone have any info on Platty re: snow totals and Saturday plan?



On Platy website they got 10. Inches from the last storm


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> On Platy website they got 10. Inches from the last storm



Belleayre should be fined and forced to give all their snow to Platty.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 3, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Hunter- 27"
> Mount Snow- 23"
> Bellayre- 23"
> Stratton- 22"??
> ...



Wachusett says 20" too
Pats Peak 12"
Gore 7"

Perfect early season storm for a Western MA skier looking for easy day trips..


----------



## mister moose (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> K got only 4".  Maybe I should hit Mt Snow tomorrow and then head up to K.



K is reporting storm total of 8", I had 3" yesterday at 1800', and 3.5" this am.  Better than 4, plus there was actually a "base" under it.  Ropes dropped on North Star, Royal Fush, Double Dipper, Downdraft, Conclusion.  Not the jack pot some got though, more in my driveway at home than here.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> On Platy website they got 10. Inches from the last storm



But that seems impossible if belleayre got 20


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Belleayre should be fined and forced to give all their snow to Platty.



Yes they should lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> But that seems impossible if belleayre got 20



I think it was more west location the more snow fall
Opposite then normal


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> K got only 4".
> 
> Maybe I should hit Mt Snow tomorrow and then head up to K.




Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Typical house stuff...no biggie. The vent has been getting a little loud so I'm not surprised it gave up.
> 
> Somethings going on at Belle and I suspect it's Bruce Transue. I think he was sent to Belle by Hunter to screw things up. Frankly his season opening strategy (if you can call it that) is awful. And his bump (or more accurately no bumps) policy stinks. They have devoted zero snowmaking to steeper terrain and just blew some snow on upper Wanatuska a day or two ago. One lousy half black diamond trail open and if you want to ski it you then have to take Iroquois Road back to the bottom of the gondola.
> 
> Really just totally pathetic. And now they're going to waste this 23" snowfall because it fell mostly on dirt. I was thinking of going there tomorrow but now I think I will go to K for 2 days Wed Thurs.



If the 6 pack wasn't down, I would suggest you go to Hunter.  Seems like they got the goods, and had a fair effort at expanding terrain underway.  Should be good skiing there....

That's a real drag about Bell. 

I'm planning on skiing this weekend, and just can't zero in on where.  Bell would be the easy choice if I thought they would open up some fun stuff, but it doesn't look like it.  Could even spend the night somewhere friday to increase my range, but just not sure it will be worth it.  Would gladly do that for Platty, but not sure what will be open...

What do you mean 'no bumps' policy?  That's the dumbest thing I've heard.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

Even with the 6 down its still good. B lift to F then just ride the F all day and mix in some B to F here and there. The only thing you miss now at the bottom is Kennedy and Eisenhower..but this could change. Bell has nothing right now.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Even with the 6 down its still good. B lift to F then just ride the F all day and mix in some B to F here and there. The only thing you miss now at the bottom is Kennedy and Eisenhower..but this could change. Bell has nothing right now.



Weren't you just there?  Does the new expansion pod look close?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> That's a real drag about Bell.
> 
> I'm planning on skiing this weekend, and just can't zero in on where.  Bell would be the easy choice if I thought they would open up some fun stuff, but it doesn't look like it.  Could even spend the night somewhere friday to increase my range, but just not sure it will be worth it.  Would gladly do that for Platty, but not sure what will be open...



From Belleayre's recent Facebook post:

_"It is snow much fun out there today with almost 2 feet of natural snow! The ropes have fallen on Wanatuska from top to bottom and rumor has it more terrain and lifts will be open tomorrow. Visit the Snow Report on belleayre.com for trail and lift updates."_

So maybe keep an eye out to see if more opens...


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

cdskier said:


> From Belleayre's recent Facebook post:
> 
> _"It is snow much fun out there today with almost 2 feet of natural snow! The ropes have fallen on Wanatuska from top to bottom and rumor has it more terrain and lifts will be open tomorrow. Visit the Snow Report on belleayre.com for trail and lift updates."_
> 
> So maybe keep an eye out to see if more opens...



It's just kind of crazy.  Seems unlikely the natural trails and glades at belleayre EVER have more than 2 feet on them even when open in mid winter!

Feels like the whole mountain should be open.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Seems every season I have to cancel a ski day because of house issues. The power vent on my oil burner crapped out last night and I have no heat. Thankfully my oil burner service company will be here in about 45 minutes to fix it but my ski day today is shot.
> 
> That said I can't understand how with 23" of snow Belle shows only 6 trails open. Sure it's on top of dirt but with all that intermediate pitch there must be plenty of snow to ski on. Oh well it'll be a poacher's delight today there!​



Oh it was delightful, sorry you missed it, 23"?, Maybe, but all was in play.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

Was delightful???  The lifts run til 3:30 ya know.  Get yer ass back out there!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

Wow.  That looks nice.

Wonder if it can last until Saturday....


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Wow.  That looks nice.
> 
> Wonder if it can last until Saturday....



Doesn't look like any thawing until next week, so should still be pretty nice.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Weren't you just there?  Does the new expansion pod look close?



Heard some poached it but they could easily open it. 27 inches is a pretty damn good base. But..they didn't appear ready to handle the crowds..they weren't scanning B lift..so they have to gear up for another lift now..and fix the flyer. I guess they weren't expecting a huge storm so early...


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

Platty now calling it 12-18", says stay tuned for confirmed trail openings.....


----------



## Harvey (Dec 3, 2019)

Scottski and I hit Hunter yesterday, excellent day all around...

















Story here: https://nyskiblog.com/thanksgiving-monday-pow-at-hunter/


----------



## abc (Dec 3, 2019)

Good job you guys did on getting the goods. 

I was tempted. But I was worried the road would have been a terrible mess (it was). And my 3 hr drive (rt) could be more like 5. 

Call me lazy and soft. I stayed home and worked.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 3, 2019)

abc said:


> Good job you guys did on getting the goods.
> 
> I was tempted. But I was worried the road would have been a terrible mess (it was). And my 3 hr drive (rt) could be more like 5.
> 
> Call me lazy and soft. I stayed home and worked.


I failed today. Left my house at sunrise, about 7, made it 4 miles in 45 minutes, and turned around. Southern NH was in a heavy band.   Gridlock. Finally stopped around 3 or so. 30 inches where it does no good.  Mt Snow would have been nice.  

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Oh it was delightful, sorry you missed it, 23"?,



The good thing is, after seeing your pics, I will be there tomorrow instead. Maybe Thursday too. Perhaps Friday as well.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes they should lol


But why?  You have a pass at Bell not Platty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> But why?  You have a pass at Bell not Platty!



Yes I not posting all my reason
1 is season pass price for Bellaire Gore and Whiteface which I have is just little more than Platty. And Platy is generally open about half the time of Bellaire Gore or Whiteface
I have few other reasons
I not working now so me saving as much money is very important
So is being able to ski with my friends
So this year is what best for me
Maybe next year I buy NY ski gold pass


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> If the 6 pack wasn't down, I would suggest you go to Hunter.  Seems like they got the goods, and had a fair effort at expanding terrain underway.  Should be good skiing there....
> 
> That's a real drag about Bell.
> 
> ...



I'll be at Belle tomorrow. Not going to Hunter, would have to pay for a ticket.​
Mostly I'm just goofing around although I'm really not impressed with what Belle is doing right now. They are definitely not letting trails bump up as much which is really disappointing. Why so little is officially open is a mystery to me. I'm going to guess they got caught with their pants down and have too few patrollers to cover the whole mountain. 

I'll just have to go check it out myself looks like plenty of snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 3, 2019)

at a place like belleayre where being at the top of any lift allows you to access the entire resort, i wouldn't really care very much about what is and isn't open after a 2 foot dump. just read the terrain and be smart about it and ski it.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> at a place like belleayre where being at the top of any lift allows you to access the entire resort, i wouldn't really care very much about what is and isn't open after a 2 foot dump. just read the terrain and be smart about it and ski it.



That's the plan boss.

I think I'm a little bit more fussy about my skis than you though. I'll start out with my rock skis and switch over to my Kore 105's if warranted. Cornhead told me he got no base damage today so that's encouraging. Would love to bring out the new 105's but the rock skis will do just fine at first.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Was delightful???  The lifts run til 3:30 ya know.  Get yer ass back out there!


Ha, we skied from 9:30 - 2:30, I'm toast. I kept telling myself all those chunky groomer days in November were preparing me for powder...they weren't. I'm just fat and old.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> at a place like belleayre where being at the top of any lift allows you to access the entire resort, i wouldn't really care very much about what is and isn't open after a 2 foot dump. just read the terrain and be smart about it and ski it.


[emoji106] were a few water bars to avoid, but generally conditions couldn't have been better, sunny to boot, and the new gondola was nice to ride as it was quite breezy. Nice and calm in the trees!

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Dec 3, 2019)

Belle was a blast today, rope policy was fuck em and duck em today, everything was in play, couple of mandatory creek hops down low but I found my down Seneca, Dot Nebel, Mohawk and Algonquin without issue, the lower trail back to the gondola from overlook were borderline to deep for the lack of pitch.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> That's the plan boss.
> 
> I think I'm a little bit more fussy about my skis than you though. I'll start out with my rock skis and switch over to my Kore 105's if warranted. Cornhead told me he got no base damage today so that's encouraging. Would love to bring out the new 105's but the rock skis will do just fine at first.



in general i go hard on my bases, but i'm fussier this year. my old love of my life moments finally died their final death at the end of last year. my 2017 DPS wailer 105s became my rock ski when the moment retired, and i got black crows corvus to replace the dps as the eastern daily ski. still havent mounted those. anyway, i'm more precious about the DPS and i actually said no a couple times last weekend where i would have said yes on the moments. 

first world problem when your super high end ski becomes your beater. 

magic may be gnarly on saturday and the dps may get a bit dinged up


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes I not posting all my reason
> 1 is season pass price for Bellaire Gore and Whiteface which I have is just little more than Platty. And Platy is generally open about half the time of Bellaire Gore or Whiteface
> I have few other reasons
> I not working now so me saving as much money is very important
> ...



 You said Belleayre should be forced to give all their snow to platekill.  I asked why why would you want to give away the snow from the mountain that you have a pass at to a mountain you don't have a pass at?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> You said Belleayre should be forced to give all their snow to platekill.  I asked why why would you want to give away the snow from the mountain that you have a pass at to a mountain you don't have a pass at?



That was a joke
And I actually did not another AZ members did
It was funny


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, we skied from 9:30 - 2:30, I'm toast. I kept telling myself all those chunky groomer days in November were preparing me for powder...they weren't. I'm just fat and old.



Well I'm glad you got a great day in.  Hopefully we cross paths some time this year.  Seems like we keep missing by a day.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

The ride home yesterday at 230 was a breeze..I though it woukd be a shitshow but it was fine


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Dec 3, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> That was a joke
> And I actually did not another AZ members did
> It was funny


No but, you agreed.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2019)

My back..well..thats a shitshow..everything was bumped up after a while..and by 230..i was toast..but good toast


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2019)

Sirbannedalot said:


> No but, you agreed.



It Doesn't really matter
I done a answer questions.
If u did your research like u say u know who said
Who cares it was a fucken joke by another member that I didn't reply about at all to u bring it up


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Typical house stuff...no biggie. The vent has been getting a little loud so I'm not surprised it gave up.
> 
> Somethings going on at Belle and I suspect it's Bruce Transue. I think he was sent to Belle by Hunter to screw things up. Frankly his season opening strategy (if you can call it that) is awful. And his bump (or more accurately no bumps) policy stinks. They have devoted zero snowmaking to steeper terrain and just blew some snow on upper Wanatuska a day or two ago. One lousy half black diamond trail open and if you want to ski it you then have to take Iroquois Road back to the bottom of the gondola.
> 
> Really just totally pathetic. And now they're going to waste this 23" snowfall because it fell mostly on dirt. I was thinking of going there tomorrow but now I think I will go to K for 2 days Wed Thurs.



"No Bump policy " Have to wonder if that is a dollar and cents issue vs safety thing . I would wager more people get seriously injured on groomers vs bumps . 

It takes less base to support a groomed trail vs a mogul run . Keeping base under the trough is key to prevent the sun from melting out the trough .


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 3, 2019)

kingslug said:


> The ride home yesterday at 230 was a breeze..I though it woukd be a shitshow but it was fine



Lucky you!  I left Wilmington at 4:30 and it was mostly blizzard driving on the NY Thruway.  Luckily not many cars out.  Shockingly I only saw one accident the whole way home, 18 wheeler off the side of the Thruway.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 3, 2019)

well, time to get serious about where to ski saturday.

Coming from NJ.  Bell and Hunter are 2-3/4 to 3.  PLatty is 3-1/4-3-1/2.  I usually don't day trip platty.

Kind of feel like Hunter has the where with all to expand trail count for the weekend, and maybe even open the new stuff, which I haven't skied.

I like Bell a lot better, but sounds like they are slow playing expansion, and I'm thinking the poachable trails will be a little skied off by Saturday.

If I knew platty would have a few steeps open, I would probably go up friday night and ski there saturday.

Votes?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

Im thinking mt snow..hotel..then hunter..hunter on a saturday...especialy this saturday will be a zoo..Bell trail count is pretty low. Platt woukd be the best to avoid crowds..depends on their trail count..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2019)

No. Trail count doesn’t matter after a 2 foot dump. Cut it out with the trail count bs


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> No. Trail count doesn’t matter after a 2 foot dump. Cut it out with the trail count bs



Only reservation on this is, how much did Platty really get?  they are saying 12-18.  12" on bare ground...I don't think that's enough to call it all open..A trail count would give us a little idea of what's rally happening there...Bell seems to have scored a good bit more, and we saw pics of everything in play.

Hunter looks like they groomed everything already, and will be a zoo.

Bell might be the best best for some good skiing....

We'll see!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2019)

If I were doing cats it would be bell or platty. Hunter will be a nightmare


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> No. Trail count doesn’t matter after a 2 foot dump. Cut it out with the trail count bs


Ski patrol may think different this weekend. There werent many around on Monday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim confirms that bell is great today
Most likely I be there Friday and Saturday


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2019)

yup..might be better and easier option than Mt snow then Hunter.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 4, 2019)

kingslug said:


> yup..might be better and easier option than Mt snow then Hunter.



Lots of fun to be had at bell with snow, that’s for sure.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 4, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Lots of fun to be had at bell with snow, that’s for sure.


Fur sure, even the trails are fun! And I think I waited two gondola cars at most. Most runs were straight on, no waiting, on a two foot bluebird powder day! Glad it was a weekday storm. Glad I was able to take off work. I have a habit of making it to work when most people don't, and somehow being "sick" the next day.[emoji16] If I were more ambitious, I could've even gotten a couple hours storm skiing in at Greek as I left work at 11:30 Monday. No regrets.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## camberstick (Dec 4, 2019)

Bell was sooo  fun today. Ropes were dropping mid morning and  the last of the leftover chowder was tasty.  Snow below the top head wall got pretty heavy  after lunch  where ungroomed.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2019)

Belleayre was awesome today. My rock skis never left the car really enjoyed my first day on the Kore 105's. Skied pretty much everywhere and the place was empty. Still fresh lines to be found after lunch ended the day without a scratch on my skis. Some pics:






Lot's of snow a little dicey in spots and some open water in trees still but what a day.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the pics JimG. Looking like a couple inches for tomorrow so the weekend should be awesome.

On Monday patrol didn’t care about ropes at all. Might be different for the weekend but it’s not going to stop good skiers if the snow is good. I would expect more trails open like Seneca top, Onondaga to horseshoe to roaring brook, possibly RB from the top too.

I’ll be there Sat and Sun if anyone wants to meet up for a couple runs.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like Scotty, Cornhead, Rambo and I will be there Sat.

Pretty funny you mentioned that patrol didn't care about rope ducking; the only person who did seem to care was the lift attendant at the top of Superchief who saw me duck into the top part of Belleayre glade and made a point of confronting me about it at the top of my next ride up. I had a hard time not laughing at him but I used the side entrance at the top of Wanatuska to silence him. Bonus was it allowed me to simply ski through to the top of Belleayre run so I got all of that goodness too!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hoping the abundance of powder on the main trails keep people off cathedral brook and the trees surrounding it....

Wish tomorrow was saturday.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2019)

A new plan for Saturday is brewing...
I'm in for Saturday..not in the mood for super zoo at Mt Snow..yet. 
Hunter Sunday


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 5, 2019)

What's the lodge situation this year?  Is overlook still open for tickets?  But doesn't sound like Lift 7 is spinning.

Rentals only down at discovery, right?


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hunter Sunday


My plan too! 

(assuming I don't have another snuffa with my car again like 2 weeks ago, Hunter and I don't seem to want to get together )

XC skiing Saturday.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2019)

kingslug said:


> A new plan for Saturday is brewing...
> I'm in for Saturday..not in the mood for super zoo at Mt Snow..yet.
> Hunter Sunday



Thanks for the warning....Lol.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2019)

Your welcome


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Looks like Scotty, Cornhead, Rambo and I will be there Sat.
> 
> Pretty funny you mentioned that patrol didn't care about rope ducking; the only person who did seem to care was the lift attendant at the top of Superchief who saw me duck into the top part of Belleayre glade and made a point of confronting me about it at the top of my next ride up. I had a hard time not laughing at him but I used the side entrance at the top of Wanatuska to silence him. Bonus was it allowed me to simply ski through to the top of Belleayre run so I got all of that goodness too!



Definitely on Friday
And most likely Saturday
First real ski day for me tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 5, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Definitely on Friday
> And most likely Saturday
> First real ski day for me tomorrow and Saturday



post reports!

I'll be there saturday.  Can't wait.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Hoping the abundance of powder on the main trails keep people off cathedral brook and the trees surrounding it....
> 
> Wish tomorrow was saturday.



That might be a big wish since they opened the HS quad yesterday. Makes the slog out there much easier.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> What's the lodge situation this year?  Is overlook still open for tickets?  But doesn't sound like Lift 7 is spinning.
> 
> Rentals only down at discovery, right?



Both lodges open.

Yes rentals only at Discovery. 7 not running. 

Not sure about tickets since I have a pass.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 5, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Both lodges open.
> 
> Yes rentals only at Discovery. 7 not running.
> 
> Not sure about tickets since I have a pass.


thans jim.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 6, 2019)

Some snow coming and more trails have opened..should be a good day.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2019)

Belle got another 5-6" today. Actually skied better than Wednesday. Trees were excellent. Great day looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Belle got another 5-6" today. Actually skied better than Wednesday. Trees were excellent. Great day looking forward to tomorrow.
> View attachment 25734
> View attachment 25735


Day 2 l!! Just a little better then day 1.
Looking more like February not early December
Half foot of snowing today always make any ski day even better
Great day Jim G thanks u again
Like I said I so great home in beautiful mid Hudson Valley

Next 25-30 years of cooling temperature and snow mini ice age again ok with me
Low sunspots besides other reasons is all great with me


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2019)

And its still snowing here..guess i should have brought my 105's...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2019)

Coming down hard..


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 7, 2019)

Snowed all day at Cannon today after they got 4-6 overnight. Open trail pick of the day vista way. Closed trail either hard scrabble and all of mittersill 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2019)

Too bad Mother nature will get a bit damp before she gets cold again early next week. 

Granted the prevailing winds in a Nor'easter like we had this week drifts onto the deck of my condo at Mount Snow, but from the deck boards to the base of the railing is 30". There was some wind slab, but nothing resembling ice/crust through the entire snowpack when I spent about 30 minutes shoveling my deck today.

Today was awesome on the hill.. and if we can get some snow on the backside on Mon/Tuesday and avoid a December melt down, this season in SoVT has delivered the start to a GOOD year!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2019)

Top if Dot Nebel..untracked..deep..in the weeds..


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Too bad Mother nature will get a bit damp before she gets cold again early next week.
> 
> Granted the prevailing winds in a Nor'easter like we had this week drifts onto the deck of my condo at Mount Snow, but from the deck boards to the base of the railing is 30". There was some wind slab, but nothing resembling ice/crust through the entire snowpack when I spent about 30 minutes shoveling my deck today.
> 
> ...



Helluva view from your place. Really hoping tomorrow/Tuesday is just a minor setback. Indeed a great start!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2019)

Greg said:


> Helluva view from your place. Really hoping tomorrow/Tuesday is just a minor setback. Indeed a great start!


Thanks Greg! To say that my wife and I weren't sold on the unit about 5 seconds after we saw the view when we 1st walked in there with the real estate agent almost 14 years would be a lie! 

Still to this day, no matter what season it is, or often even what time of day it is, my family and I often just stop and stare out the windows at the mountain in awe of the view and count our blessings

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

